

Milkdrop visualizers for Winamp on Android - apolymath
http://www.markentingh.com/blog-milkdrop-from-winamp-works-on-android

======
eip
Would rather have the Amanita visualizer.

~~~
apolymath
i can appreciate an HTML5 visualizer. One of my favorites though is at
[http://www.georgeandjonathan.com/](http://www.georgeandjonathan.com/)

